# pygmy cory or albino cory?



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i can't choose between the two, the pygmy's are 1.60 each and the albinos i can get at my local petsmart for around 2 dollars each. problem is... the pygmy's shipping is a killer... 15 dollars and i only plan on buying 5. are the pygmy's worth it? i'm keeping them with dwarf shrimp.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

the tank will be 20 gallon long with plants(several types), driftwood, lace rock, carpet.


----------



## bluegardener (Jun 5, 2006)

The albinos will have much larger mouths than the pygmy's. Do you plan on breeding the shrimp? I'm guessing the albinos would take out all the babies easily since that is very similar to their natural food. More people have had sucess with pygmy's, but still expect to loose a few. I'm not sure if the albinos would attack adult shrimp or not. I'm guessing no.
In terms of petsmart vs online seller, you might want to look at which fish are more likely to be healthy.


----------



## Astex (Jun 10, 2009)

I would get more than 5 pygmies, I would think at least 10 or 15. They are small enough that they just don't add that much to the bio load of a tank, especially a well planted one.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

C. pygmys are cool in a school of 8 or more. If you have lighting that steps down (dawn/dusk) they love to fly from tank end to tank end in an arc when its dusk lighting. I also think they will be better with shrimp.


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

It's a matter of personal taste I suppose. Pygmies are one of the few cories that swim at mid level while the albino cories (either anaeus or paleatus) will scratch around the bottom. If you have dark substrate the albinos will look nice. I don't have albino cories, but I do have skunk, panda and elegant cories which are all similar in size and behaviour to albino cories, and they don't eat my cherry shrimp. Or if they do it's not enough to prevent their numbers from booming.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

I dont tink any types of cories can beat a big school of pygmys. their behavior and swimming patterns are really cool.


----------

